# Lambeth Country Show - great line up this year



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2011)

Saturday 16th July

SKA CUBANO are an International Touring band. They comprise a real unique fusion that ensures that Brockwell Park will be skanking ! The Ska Cubano line-up is a fusion of different traditions: mambo from Beny; ska from Natty and Megumi; rumba from Noda; rock and reggae from Tan Tan and Sleepy; son from Rey and Jesus. NATTY BO is a Brixton resident and cannot wait to bring the Ska Cubano vibes to his local park.

AFRO- BEAT ALL STARS comprises members of the horn section playing for the recently sold out Fela! National Theatre production in  2010. Robin Hopcraft brings together a crazy afro-beat session paying tribute to the sounds of the late Fela Kuti. The music stage will also host live Afro-beat Dancers who also featured in the stage production. Members of the Afro-Beat All Stars are resident in Lambeth

ANGIE BROWN brings a live PA. She is a truly sassy lady playing clubs and festivals internationally. She brings together her soul vibes with a traditional house party dance act. Angie is a local Lambeth resident.

DIANE CHARLEMAGNE was the lead vocal with Moby, headlining the Glastonbury stage in the 1990’s. She now prides herself on a new free-lance career but has promised some Moby hits and her own Diva style soul offering for Brockwell Park’s music stage

LATIN DUB SOUND SYSTEM are the DJ’s for Saturday July 16th offering a fusion of Latino sounds with live horn and vocals.



Sunday 17th July

LUCIANO is one of Jamaica’s living legends, Jah Messenjah is the artist’s alternative name as he brings a spiritual message to his audience. He is the headliner for our Roots Rock Reggae day and to have Luciano as part of the line up is an honour for Lambeth!

HORACE ANDY known to many as ‘sleepy’ is not only one of Jamaica’s greatest reggae legends but is one of MASSIVE ATTACK’S main front vocals. He tours the world with Massive but also in his own right. Expect some of his favourite songs such as  ‘Skylarkin’  and ‘ Money is the roots of all evil’.....

JOHNNY CLARKE another Jamaican legend  and international touring star will grace the Lambeth stage singing hit after hit. With a voice that is as sweet and mellow as it was in the 1970’s this living legend with natty dread locks that fall to his ankles, is a Rastaman with charm and charisma.

BASIL GABBIDON based in Birmingham brings his band to showcase in Brixton. The original Steel Pulse bass player opens the roots afternoon with a full band and music to ensure the biggest outdoor free reggae party will be rockin from start to end.

SISTER MARY  is a hard working roots sister that has an energy and lyrical dynamism to ensure that we see the females are as tuff as the guys when it comes to reggae music.

MOLARA ex Zion Train will perform with Dub Asante Band and continues a strong female presence on the Lambeth stages.

DUB ASANTE BAND features Buttons Matic Horn section and will back the roots singers for the afternoon offering their own brand of roots reggae. Asante means ‘thank you’ in Swahili and is a wholly appropriate message for the Lambeth Reggae occasion.

MAFIA AND FLUXY join DUB ASANTE to back up Luciano. The brothers, playing bass guitar and drums are the UK’s answer to Sly and Robbie.

2011 LAMEBTH MUSIC STAGES OFFER THE FINEST IN MUSICIANS AND MUSIC. LAMBETH COMMUNITY AND VISITORS TO LAMBETH AND BROCKWELL PARK ARE IN FOR A TREAT ON JULY 16 AND 17.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2011)

Finishes at 6.30pm...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

Aswad?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks good. I love the Country Show and would never miss it but in some years the main stage lineup has been a bit weak IMO. Good to see a bit of variety this year.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, as Badgers so rightly points out, just because they are on the bill doesn't mean that they will actually turn up...

But let's be optimistic.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 1, 2011)

There's already a thread about the Lambeth Country Show:  http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/346255-Lambeth-Country-Show-16-17-July-2011?p=11897957


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2011)

well johnny o and horace andy were on the same bill a couple of weeks back doing a gig in the town and country club so they are definitely in town (or were a couple of weeks back)...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Aswad?


 
Still on the plane


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 3, 2011)

Really glad Ska Cubano are playing. A lot of them were in the band's previous incarnation The Top Cats, a Brixton institution.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2011)

Main and Village Green listings on one page for your convenience here!

http://www.urban75.org/blog/lambeth...y-2011-main-stage-and-village-green-listings/


----------

